# New doe needs a name



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I finally sold my last 2 full dairy doe's so we went and picked up this pretty half boer girl. Now she needs a name any ideas?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kallie? Wattles? Blossom?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Just looks like a Maggie to me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tabitha


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow! Very pretty, congrats on the new herd addition! 

Tallulah
Masha
Acacia
Trinity 
Athena
Cora


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Everyone! Ill run them by my daughter and see what she likes since she’s claimed her lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't know if you've picked one already, but here are my thoughts:

Off the top of my head she stuck out to me as a Gloria, but here's the rest of my recommendations:
June
Lola
Blossom(seconded)
Eva
Venus
Iris
Helena
August
Mavis

When you do pick, please tell us what you did!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Natasha aka Tasha


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sue Anne


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd call her "Mine"!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'd call her "Mine"!


(rofl)
I find it amusing how often you try to trick users into thinking you own their goats .


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a Maggie. So I’m biased. 
Latte
Freckles


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> I find it amusing how often you try to trick users into thinking you own their goats


Oh No. They're on to me!:hide:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol mine might bot be a bad actual name because my daughter sure snagged her with a firm mine. We’ll be going back to pick a black headed buck when there weaned and shes claimed it too. Shes still nameless she cant decided so I guess her pregnancy test ill be a number when I mail it tommorow


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

bisonviewfarm said:


> mine might bot be a bad actual name because my daughter sure snagged her with a firm mine.


That's what I meant. Yeah. I'm going with that...


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariarose said:


> That's what I meant. Yeah. I'm going with that...


Lol figured she'd be a long ways from kentucky to claim any how though my mom is heading you're way in a few days


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What about 
Graffiti?
Confetti?
Blizzard?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Skittles......


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooh Confetti is really good. She has such an interesting pattern I feel like she deserves a name that reflects it. 

Another way of looking for a name would be to look at baby name websites. I've been naming various things like that for years. Pick a letter that seems to fit her and then look at names beginning with that.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone I believe we’ve settled on blossom!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woo! Love it! Hopefully we will see a blossom waiting thread in a few months


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SandyNubians said:


> Woo! Love it! Hopefully we will see a blossom waiting thread in a few months


Im hoping not until December or so on the waiting thread but I suspect since I dont want her to be bred already she is lol Just started a guess if shes bred thread since I should now by Saturday


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Blossom! I love it!:happygoat:


----------

